# Betta Fix: Good or Bad?



## audjree (Jul 8, 2011)

so, i've heard around here that betta fix shouldn't be used because it may damage their labyrinth organ among other things, but i don't really know the full on details. but, most of the reviews i've read online say it's almost like a miracle drug. 

so what is it, good or bad?


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Alright... First. Dont let some noob come in here and be all OMG, I HEARD IT WAS AWFUL THIS ONE TIME!

There's a ton of misinformation around out there... It all started from one thing, and spiraled out of controlled via rumors, hear say, all of that.

Bettafix is watered down *melafix*.

Melafix is *tee tree oil* (melacula oil), an antiseptic.

Melafix does *not and cannot*:
CURE fin rot
CURE columnaris
CURE anything, really.

It *CAN*, however:
Keep fins and wounds clean, since its an antiseptic.
Helps heal injuries a bit faster.


It *can* damage their labrynth organ, IMO. 

There's another reason its so widely warned about, too-

*Overdose.


That, and only that, really, is the biggest issue with melafix *.

But see, I didnt say Bettafix.

Because its not an issue with bettafix. Betta fix, though still potentially damaging, cant really be overdosed unless you went NUTS on it, and put an ungodly amount in.

Its watered down to a very large degree.


The reason so many people freak out about bettafix is because of its relation to melafix and the issues an overdose can cause-- and OD on melafix is pretty easy, you need to be careful.


If you ever use melafix, use no more than 1/4 the dose recommended.

Bettafix can be used probably at normal dose, but if you really feel the need to use it, under dose it a bit for good measure.

In general, betta fix and melafix arent worth it. Just use AQ salt!



And that's my two cents


----------



## audjree (Jul 8, 2011)

thank you so much! very helpful info. 

i honestly want to use it since it helps heal fins faster and my boy is starting to heal from fin rot, but since it puts him at risk of getting harmed, then i'm going to force myself not to and be patient and let him heal at a steady pace. 

again, thank you!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

No problem! Your best bet is to up the water changes a bit more than normal, turn the filter off (if not cycled, to help fins heal) and to feel frequent, small meals with as high of protein and nutrients as possible


----------



## audjree (Jul 8, 2011)

will do!  i've already treated him with AQ salt for ten days in his cup. and i've already started adding the weekly extra 50% water change that i plan to do for three more weeks. 

i bought him some frozen bloodworms last week, and he really enjoys them, along with his aqueon pellets. are there any other foods you recommend feeding?  unfortunately, i can't get to any mosquito larvae or any other live foods, so those are out.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I think the frozen are perfect! Just remember to let them thaw well and soak if needed


----------



## audjree (Jul 8, 2011)

alright, great.  yeah, i have the frozen cubes, which makes it a whole bunch easier to get the right amount, and i just put one in a little plastic cup and let it thaw. afterwards, i actually use a plastic chopstick to get a worm and then i just plop it in my boy's tank, and he eats it right up.


----------

